
Oculus lawsuit ends with half billion dollar judgment awarded to ZeniMax - e1ven
http://www.polygon.com/2017/2/1/14474198/oculus-lawsuit-verdict
======
e1ven
"Of the $500 million, Oculus is paying out $200 million for breaking the NDA
and $50 million for copyright infringement. Oculus and Luckey each have to pay
$50 million for false designation. And Iribe has to pay $150 million"

Interesting to see how this is spread out to the various parties - There is
apparently blame to go around.

~~~
gregw2
Yeah, I didn't quite get how Zenimax is post-trial complaining about Carmack's
behavior but he's not the one having to pay these fines but other individuals
are on the hook.

------
tabeth
Facebook bought Oculus for $2B [1]

25% of the purchase price for infringing on an NDA is pretty damaging. I
believe that'll be a good deterrent in the future.

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2014/07/21/facebooks-acquisition-
of-o...](https://techcrunch.com/2014/07/21/facebooks-acquisition-of-oculus-
closes-now-official/oA0vltzhZ4rd46htQ&sig2=xrslmNgxB4AisWBGnReJlw)

~~~
Cozumel
$3B [http://uk.businessinsider.com/facebook-actually-
paid-3-billi...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/facebook-actually-
paid-3-billion-for-oculus-vr-2017-1)

